# Plant ID?



## dan888 (Jan 8, 2006)

Can anyone help me ID this plant?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

It might be just me but I don't see anything...


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

yeah, only the dreaded red X


----------

